# Another milestone for Dai



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dai* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Nearly double my post count. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dai, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:

(Have you got a camp-bed in the TSF Staff-Room? :grin


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations dai.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome work dai - congrats!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Dai :4-clap::4-clap: That's a lot of time and effortray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats dai:4-clap::4-clap:!,
It will take me some time to catch up to you:grin:
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks 
i seem to be slowing down lately


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations dai on the achievement. Talk about dedication, you have the prize!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Impressive!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*100,000 is around the corner.*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Bossmanray::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! You have certainly held the No.1 post count here for a long while!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when your here for years they just accumulate,i would think some of the young ones by the time the reach retiring would have in excess of 500000 post up 
some may even double that with their total net posts


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You mean I've got about 12 years to post 350,000 more replies???


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, dai !

At this rate, we may need Task Sheduler for future threads!

John


.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats dai!

You mean I have to make a further 46K and change posts between now and when 
I retire? That would be an awful lot of posts to make in 3 years, 10 months, and 26 days.
But who's counting eh?


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats dai :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats dai and well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

At least I got at least another 40 years before retiring, so that's plenty of time to get there!:grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I`m at a loss for words dai............

Many 

will have to do :smile:

.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the Max!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, incredible effort much to be admired, now if you could just pop down to 
Cicerellos and pick up my order... ( I really miss the WA seafood) :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

congrats & well done!

you set the bar very high!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

How can I manage to miss this thread I am not sure, but
*congratulations dai*. Well done!!!


----------

